# Moyu Bochuang 5x5 Hype



## Seanliu (Dec 26, 2015)

Hey guys, 

I saw this a few days ago on Facebook, it appears to be a new 5x5! From what I know, this was previously named the Aochuang GT, but was renamed to the Bochuang. Here are some pictures: 






Let me know what you think about it below! No mechanism pictures are released, though it could be soon; I hope this will be better than its predecessors! 


--Sean


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 26, 2015)

They didnt release a mechanism and im excited for it. I am happy that they didnt show the mechanism, because if they did, YuXin will probably make a knock-off like they did to the MoYu TangChuang, which is also why its wasnt released


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 26, 2015)

Booooooooo


----------



## willi pilz (Dec 26, 2015)

Boooooourns


----------



## RhysC (Dec 26, 2015)

Eh, I feel like the market's been saturated with 5x5s recently, it would be good to see something else.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 26, 2015)

INB4 it's not as good as the Yuxin, and everyone's disappointed.

I'm interested in what the mechanism looks like, hopefully we won't have to wait too long to see.


----------



## DJ4Y (Dec 26, 2015)

If this Bo series continues we could have the

Bopo
Bolong
Bosu
Boshi
Bofu


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Dec 26, 2015)

DJ4Y said:


> If this Bo series continues we could have the
> 
> Bopo
> Bolong
> ...



no more disastrous 2x2s please


----------



## JustinTimeCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no more disastrous 2x2s please



but
but
I want a BoPo!!!!


----------



## qwertycuber (Dec 26, 2015)

I'm wondering why they are announcing another 5x5, when they still haven't released the tangchuang.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no more disastrous 2x2s please



Have you tried the YuPo? It's actually


Spoiler



good.


----------



## YouCubing (Dec 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no more disastrous 2x2s please



LingPo turns into
LingLong (lol)
LingSu
LingChuang
LingShi
LingFu


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Dec 26, 2015)

qwertycuber said:


> I'm wondering why they are announcing another 5x5, when they still haven't released the tangchuang.



I think this _is_ the fabled TangChuang, or at least what became of it. Moyu probably saw the massive popularity of the Yuxin 5x5, and made changes the the design they were working on to try and make it better than the Yuxin.

Just my guess.


----------



## BananaSlayer64 (Dec 26, 2015)

YouCubing said:


> LingPo turns into
> LingLong (lol)
> LingSu
> LingChuang
> ...


The Shengshou mini 7x7 is called LingLong lol


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 26, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> I think this _is_ the fabled TangChuang, or at least what became of it. Moyu probably saw the massive popularity of the Yuxin 5x5, and made changes the the design they were working on to try and make it better than the Yuxin.
> 
> Just my guess.



MoYu showed the mechanism of the TangChuang, YuXin knock it off, there is no more reason to release it, that's also why they don't show the mechanism of the BoChuang GT --> to prevent knockoff


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> MoYu showed the mechanism of the TangChuang, YuXin knock it off, there is no more reason to release it, that's also why they don't show the mechanism of the BoChuang GT --> to prevent knockoff



Nope. They're still working on there tangchuang


----------



## nightcuber (Dec 26, 2015)

FailCuber said:


> Nope. They're still working on there tangchuang



They already showed the mechanism, even before the YuXin was release, and the piece are extremely similar, it was even you, the person that showed the mechanism on this forum..


----------



## FailCuber (Dec 26, 2015)

nightcuber said:


> They already showed the mechanism, even before the YuXin was release, and the piece are extremely similar, it was even you, the person that showed the mechanism on this forum..



Yeah but they're still working on it.


----------



## DGCubes (Dec 26, 2015)

PenguinsDontFly said:


> no more disastrous 2x2s please



Eh, maybe MoYu will realize why people like the DaYan and try to emulate that.


----------



## Berkmann18 (Jan 9, 2016)

DGCubes said:


> Eh, maybe MoYu will realize why people like the DaYan and try to emulate that.



And they did it with a better design: TangPo.


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 9, 2016)

In a vain attempt to make us talk about the new MoYu 5x5 instead of how mediocre their 2x2s are, I will mention that Kaijun Lin has made a first impressions video of it.

[video=youtube_share;jmgCVnQsqsI]http://youtu.be/jmgCVnQsqsI[/video]


----------



## Johnny (Jan 14, 2016)

IMO you shouldn't hype cubes that very few people have gotten their hands on yet, I always watch a few reviews before I get a cube to make sure I'm making the right decision


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 18, 2016)

qwertycuber said:


> I'm wondering why they are announcing another 5x5, when they still haven't released the tangchuang.



Moyu cancelled it after YuXin stole the mechanism


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 18, 2016)

It's a pretty good 5x5. Depending on how much it costs it might be worth it. Definitely up there with the Yuxin.


----------



## Memphis3000 (Jan 18, 2016)

Anyone up for the Bolong?


----------



## CubeBag (Jan 19, 2016)

I'm sold for the BoPo and maybe the Moyu LingLong


----------



## DELToS (Jan 19, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> I'm sold for the BoPo and maybe the Moyu LingLong



YES! the MoYu BoFu would probably be the closest to a MoYu ToFu we would get...


----------



## hamfaceman (Jan 26, 2016)

It's on the Cubicle! And it's only $20!


----------



## Aaron Lau (Jan 26, 2016)

hamfaceman said:


> It's on the Cubicle! And it's only $20!



OMGGGGGGGG its cheaper than an aosu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Chree (Jan 26, 2016)

Aaaand order placed.

I love how every time we expect something to cost an arm and a leg, it comes out relatively cheap.


----------



## biscuit (Jan 26, 2016)

Maybe MoYu realizes that they have to lower prices because they have legit competition?


----------



## IAmEpic2004 (Jan 26, 2016)

Once someone gets this, can they tell me if it's better than he YuXin?


----------



## YouCubing (Jan 26, 2016)

DELToS said:


> YES! the MoYu BoFu would probably be the closest to a MoYu ToFu we would get...



come on...
MoYu WeiFu pls


----------



## JethroNull (Jan 26, 2016)

YouCubing said:


> come on...
> MoYu WeiFu pls



I've always wanted a Weifu


----------



## Eme (Jan 27, 2016)

JethroNull said:


> I've always wanted a Weifu



This is gold. XD


----------



## RhysC (Jan 27, 2016)

Heh, might look into getting one of these.


----------



## Rubiks560 (Jan 27, 2016)

It's quite nice. I think I'll be using it over my Yuxin now. It just feels more stable. But honestly, I think most of it will be up to which feel you like more. The BoChuang is more solid and smooth.


----------



## antoineccantin (Jan 27, 2016)

Aaron Lau said:


> OMGGGGGGGG its cheaper than an aosu!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



That's what I said in my video last week 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=85qY5ckrNcg


----------



## alisterprofitt (Jan 27, 2016)

antoineccantin said:


> That's what I said in my video last week



Yes, but in Espanol. That doesn't count  (jk)


----------



## DELToS (Jan 27, 2016)

JethroNull said:


> I've always wanted a Weifu



OMG I JUST REALIZED
XD


----------



## cubercubed (Feb 19, 2016)

I have one and it turns as good as the yuxin, but feels stabler


----------



## CubeBag (Mar 1, 2016)

With prices like those, we might expect the Moyu Bofu to be about $30-$35 if we're lucky.


----------



## TheChaiCuber (Mar 1, 2016)

CubeBag said:


> Moyu cancelled it after YuXin stole the mechanism



good artists copy, great artists steal.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2016)

Anyone else have trouble with centre caps popping off? Happens every few solves for me. I also get some nasty lockups AoChuang style.

Any advice on setting this cube up?


----------



## AirbusCube (Jun 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Anyone else have trouble with centre caps popping off? Happens every few solves for me. I also get some nasty lockups AoChuang style.
> 
> Any advice on setting this cube up?


I dont have this problem, but that may be because i dont have the cube.
And try tighten the cube if you have not already.


----------



## Chree (Jun 6, 2016)

mark49152 said:


> Anyone else have trouble with centre caps popping off? Happens every few solves for me. I also get some nasty lockups AoChuang style.
> 
> Any advice on setting this cube up?



I DO have this cube and I don't have this problem.

If you tighten it, those lockups go away. On my tensions, I can cause a lockup with purposefully bad and forceful turning. But unlike the AoChuang, it's very easy to fix... practically snaps back into shape by itself. Def one of the best features of this cube.

After tightening it, you might lose a little speed, but the stability and cutting ability is (for the most part) maintained.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2016)

@Chree, do you lube it?

The cube is very well set up, felt great OOTB and feels great after ~100 solves, so I'm reluctant to mess with it, but those lockups are a lot more frequent than my AoChuang and Yuxin so i am going to have to do something. 

Those caps will have to be glued I guess. I also have a new AoSu with exactly the same problem.


----------



## Chree (Jun 6, 2016)

@mark49152 

I didn't at first... but I do now. The first time I tried putting a lighter lube in it (25ct shock oil) it felt horrible. Had to disassemble, clean each piece, and try again. Heavy lubes seem to work very well in the BoChuang. A pretty decent smattering of traxxis 50K at lots of different contact points is my usual routine now.

The center caps thing might be a defect... and I'm sorry to hear it. I hate the idea of gluing my caps down, because I might want to get at the screws later. But since these caps hang over other pieces a little more than usual, I can see how it could become an issue. You might also fix this by tightening it, but that's just me wishfully thinking out loud.

I remember AoChuang lockups well, but never managed to cause them on my Yuxin. And I think tensions made the difference. I had to keep my AoChuang a little loose just to speed it up, even though I knew it increased my risk of lockups. But on the Yuxin and BoChuang, tightening it didn't take as much mobility away... and it definitely helps prevent nasty lockups.

Maybe try small amounts at a time. Like an 8th turn of the screw on each side at a time... or less. Just get it to the point where your lockups stop being of the "nasty" variety and instead will snap back into place by just undoing the turn. Hopefully, by that point the overall feeling of the cube won't be gone, and you can start getting used to the newer feel, confident that if you lockup at all it won't completely ruin your solve.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 6, 2016)

@Chree: Maybe my turning is just terrible: )

With my old AoSu I had the opposite problem. Heavier lube killed it and I had to disassemble and clean. Now I use 10wt shock oil in other 4x4 and 5x5 cubes. I might try a tiny bit of 10k diff oil in the Bochuang first and then put shock oil in if that's too gummy, but I'm curious to hear more opinions.

The centre popping only seems to affect x-centres. Sorry I wasn't clear.


----------

